# weight lifting routine



## spook mma (Jun 3, 2003)

how many of you guys supplement your training with weight lifting?  what is your routine (what exercises, how many reps, sets, how often, etc.)???  i try to get in the gym once or twice a week with the following:

bench - 4 sets 8-12 reps
squats - 4 sets 8-12 reps
pulldowns or pullups - 4 sets 8-12 reps
bicep curls - 3 sets 8-12 reps
tricep extension - 3 sets 8-12 reps
shoulder press - 3 sets 8-12 reps
shoulder shrugs - 3 set 8-12 reps

usually i'll alternate days on shoulders and arms - one day will be curls and extensions, next time will be shrugs and military presses.  any advice on my routine?  

btw, i would like to gain a lil mass, but ultimately i want to just get stronger, faster, and more toned.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 4, 2003)

anyone????


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 4, 2003)

Actually you might want to check the fitness area- TONS or info, routines, etc. there.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 4, 2003)

happy hunting!


----------

